# Nuvi 3790LMT or 3490LMT?



## Slip (Jul 28, 2011)

Which model is better? The newer, Oct 2012 release, 3490LMT or the older but higher up 3790LMT. 
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=401&pID=97509
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=402&pID=87930

Comparison
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/compare.do?cID=133&compareProduct=97509&compareProduct=87930


----------



## Slip (Jul 28, 2011)

Bump?


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

I would like to go with 3490LMT


----------

